# Any grapplers from DFW?



## The MMA kid! (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey all, I am new to the grappling world and I was wondering if there are any BJJers in the area. I am planning to go to Winter Wars (machado tournament) in feb. I would like to see if there is anyone in the area planning to go to that one, and fill me in on what a grappling tournament is like. this will be my first BJJ tournament I will attend.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

When you say DFW...I assume you are refering to the Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area?


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 9, 2006)

yes. I live in Arlington


----------



## lightwieght (Jan 28, 2006)

Most you will sit around forever waiting for your division to be called. Then they will match you up in brackets for a single elimination format. Matches range between 6-8 minutes in lenght and leg lock rules vary from tourney to tourney. Be prepared to suck some serious wind so have your cardio up to full strength. You'll learn quite a bit.


----------

